# Fuente "lat0_16" en consola: acentos en mayúsculas

## tirantloblanc

Os funcionan los acentos en mayúsculas, y la Ñ mayúscula con esta fuente ("lat0_16")? A mí no.

Sabéis de alguna otra alternativa con soporte para uro?

----------

## Javier Lopez

Sí,  pero yo tengo 

CONSOLEFONT="lat0-16"

(con guíon en vez de con subrayado)

----------

## tirantloblanc

Jeje, entonces creo que ha sido fallo mío  :Smile:  Probaré a ver con el guión

Gracias

Actualización:

Pues si que tengo el guión puesto y sigo sin poder poner acentos y eñes mayúsculas.

----------

## funky

hola, a mi me pasa lo mismo, una posible y cutre solucion, es meter al final de tu profile, la instruccion "reset", o ejecutarlo manualmente cuando quieras, esto ralencita el proceso de logueo, pero subsana el error, si alguien el porque a algunos nos pasa esto, y la forma de solucionarlo por favor haganoslo saber ;P

----------

## tirantloblanc

Problema solucionado:

He puesto la fuente "lat9w-16" y ahora todo se ve correctamente, tanto , como eÑes, ¢, y acentos en mayúsculas  :Smile: 

----------

